# Red mark inside Rocky's ear



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Heres a pic, since about 2 weeks there has been a red spot inside his ear. His ear isn't red or needing cleaned or any signs of infection. 
It isn't bothering him at all, he isn't scratching or doesn't flinch when I touch it?
Its flat. It really isn't bothering him, it just looks unsightly and it does not look like its getting smaller or fading??

Whats your thoughts?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm far from an expert on dermatology but my first thought was ringworm, which is a fungus. Hope the little man is okay. Take care Rocky.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am with Therese. Maybe he picked it up from soil, the grounds of the farm.
I feel like medical detectives....


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Mmmmm maybe, I will keep an eye on it for now as its not bothering him. If it doesn't go away, I will take him for a wee check up.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

You can probably try some lotrimin cream, an anti-fungal from the chemist/pharmacy. Anything for "jock itch" or "vaginal yeast infection" should be safe enough for his ear. 

It looks like the small spots of ringworm that the zoo keepers get from animals where they work. They usually don't bother anyone unless it progresses--however it is contageous.

I'd do the cream or go to the vet. You could get ringwrom as well.

I am still on the first cup of coffee her and this is the discussion....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It almost looks like a bruise to me. The anti-fungal creams won't hurt and might help. I'd try that for a few days and if it's not better, I'd let the vet see him. Get well soon little Rocky!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> It almost looks like a bruise to me. The anti-fungal creams won't hurt and might help. I'd try that for a few days and if it's not better, I'd let the vet see him. Get well soon little Rocky!!


Yeah thats what Tony was saying that it looks like a bruise, its kinda purple looking.


----------

